# What to do with your straight needles.



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ok supplies.

14" straight needle. Any color you have 
Round piece of green floral foam
Small, medium, and large Christmas ornaments.

Now take your needle and push it up into the foam in the center.
Now take your ornaments and slide them down ( without hangers on them) the shaft of the needle.

Start with the largest and work your way down to the smallest. Top you whatever you want , angler, star etc.

Now you have nice Christmas "tree".


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Love that idea. Can just visualise it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Minnow said:


> Love that idea. Can just visualise it.


I saw it a couple of years ago somewhere.

Here's another fun Christmas idea. Hope it's ok to post here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219588-1.html


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have a picture that you can post? Like Minnow, I cannot visualize this either.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I can visualize it & think it would be lovely. I assume the green foam would be just a flat circle, rather than a ring of foam like a wreath would be?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knittingagain said:


> I can visualize it & think it would be lovely. I assume the green foam would be just a flat circle, rather than a ring of foam like a wreath would be?


Yes, sorry about that. Just a flat ring maybe 4-5 inches in diameter. Like you would put in the bottom of a plant pot.

You could cover it with some fake fluffy "snow".. Or I bet that spray snow would be nice too.

Here's one:

http://www.amazinginteriordesign.com/christmas-ornament-tree-knitting-needle/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that It's a lovely idea


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for sharing that It's a lovely idea


Good luck with it. I'd use some mismatched ornaments and an old needle. No new $$$ involved except of the floral foam thingy.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I got it better by viewing that last link. Great idea thank you - let's see if I can manage it without smashing more than one ornament :roll: :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I got it better by viewing that last link. Great idea thank you - let's see if I can manage it without smashing more than one ornament :roll: :lol:


Good. I think it's a quick and fairly easy project. Just something to use up things instead of throwing them away.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Good. I think it's a quick and fairly easy project. Just something to use up things instead of throwing them away.


Yes - we've got a surfeit of baubles. Lots of electric blue and emerald green - _so_ last year, my dear :wink: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Good luck with it. I'd use some mismatched ornaments and an old needle. No new $$$ involved except of the floral foam thingy.


While walking my dog I have got friendly with a young woman and 2 children who have just got a first home after living in a woman's shelter home and we got to talking about christmas and her having to start from the beginning again these made could be a nice little gift


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> While walking my dog I have got friendly with a young woman and 2 children who have just got a first home after living in a woman's shelter home and we got to talking about christmas and her having to start from the beginning again these made could be a nice little gift


yep. I think so also.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow that is a super cute idea!! I have been wondering what I can do with some of the straight needles I don't use anymore. I don't celebrate Christmas, but this would make great gifts for others I know that do! Perfect on a mantle 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LizMarch said:


> Wow that is a super cute idea!! I have been wondering what I can do with some of the straight needles I don't use anymore. I don't celebrate Christmas, but this would make great gifts for others I know that do! Perfect on a mantle
> Thanks for sharing!


yep and easy and quick and not much $$$$ involved. More money for us to buy yarn. Shhhhhhh .


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> yep and easy and quick and not much $$$$ involved. More money for us to buy yarn. Shhhhhhh .


You know that can go on the "naughty list" and you could be left a bunch of yarn barfs :-o :shock: :lol:

Could one do the same with the shorter needles and use Styrofoam balls and knit tiny shawls for Ms Snowpersons with headbands and fingerless gloves with a hat and scarf for the Mr? Pompom eyes and tip protectors for noses etc.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> You know that can go on the "naughty list" and you could be left a bunch of yarn barfs :-o :shock: :lol:
> 
> Could one do the same with the shorter needles and use Styrofoam balls and knit tiny shawls for Ms Snowpersons with headbands and fingerless gloves with a hat and scarf for the Mr? Pompom eyes and tip protectors for noses etc.


I don't do small. Fat fingers.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I saw it a couple of years ago somewhere.
> 
> Here's another fun Christmas idea. Hope it's ok to post here
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219588-1.html


Here is everyone

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296110-1.html

Crochet only.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> yep and easy and quick and not much $$$$ involved. More money for us to buy yarn. Shhhhhhh .


Haha absolutely!! Did you happen to see the picture I posted? It was a stash of yarn and something to the effect of "I have enough yarnSaid nobody ever"


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

VintageCrochet said:


> Here is everyone
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296110-1.html
> 
> Crochet only.


It can be knit also. Just make a square.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LizMarch said:


> Haha absolutely!! Did you happen to see the picture I posted? It was a stash of yarn and something to the effect of "I have enough yarnSaid nobody ever"


Yeah I saw it. Cool.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh ok, that is a great idea. I couldn't picture ity for the life me. I like that.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Good. I think it's a quick and fairly easy project. Just something to use up things instead of throwing them away.


WOW I really like that. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm what most people would call impatient...I couldn't help myself and I went to Michael's and already made one!! Going to bring it to my Aunt on Thanksgiving so she can put it out for Christmas


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LizMarch said:


> I'm what most people would call impatient...I couldn't help myself and I went to Michael's and already made one!! Going to bring it to my Aunt on Thanksgiving so she can put it out for Christmas


Nice job I like the "skirt" LOL ingenuity.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Nice job I like the "skirt" LOL ingenuity.


Thanks! They had all these decorations for 'mini' trees and thought it would be great to cover the base! Only half my family celebrates Christmas (I'm on the other half) but I do dearly love all the decorations, so this was a fun way for me to get some  and make use of some needles that haven't been touched in years!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LizMarch said:


> Thanks! They had all these decorations for 'mini' trees and thought it would be great to cover the base! Only half my family celebrates Christmas (I'm on the other half) but I do dearly love all the decorations, so this was a fun way for me to get some  and make use of some needles that haven't been touched in years!


The one I saw originally, not the one I posted here, had the bulbs graduate up the needle from large to small but I really like yours. What length needle did you use. The star is perfect too.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> The one I saw originally, not the one I posted here, had the bulbs graduate up the needle from large to small but I really like yours. What length needle did you use. The star is perfect too.


Thank you  I used a 13" needle. The bulbs are 3 different sizes, and I tried to concentrate the larger ones on the bottom like in the link you posted, but didn't like some of the gaps so used some smaller ones to fill in. Then just mostly used the 2 smaller sizes at the top. I wrapped a bit of colored gift tissue paper around the tip of the needle because you can see it through the base of the star.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes, sorry about that. Just a flat ring maybe 4-5 inches in diameter. Like you would put in the bottom of a plant pot.
> 
> You could cover it with some fake fluffy "snow".. Or I bet that spray snow would be nice too.
> 
> ...


This is very attractive looking....thank you for posting a picture and how to on this particular site...


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is a very cute idea. Thank you


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

A photo would have been nice.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a great idea!

Hazel


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

So Pretty...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

So Pretty...


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I have seen these before and would love to make one but I am afraid my cats would knock it over and break all the ornaments. I sooooooooooo wish I had a mantle. It would be a great idea if you find ornaments at a yard sale too. I should make one for the different nursing homes and take them when we do our Christmas clogging show. Knitting frustrates me too much so I don't use any of the needles anymore. For me, crocheting is so much easier.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> A photo would have been nice.


There is one. And a link.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been making this tree since early 60's and it is a very pretty Christmas decorations. I get compliments every year.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

GC_Bonnie said:


> I've been making this tree since early 60's and it is a very pretty Christmas decorations. I get compliments every year.


Why didn't ya tell us about it sooner. LOL JK..


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While walking my dog I have got friendly with a young woman and 2 children who have just got a first home after living in a woman's shelter home and we got to talking about christmas and her having to start from the beginning again these made could be a nice little gift


That would be exceptionally kind of you...and I'll bet greatly appreciated!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LizMarch said:


> I'm what most people would call impatient...I couldn't help myself and I went to Michael's and already made one!! Going to bring it to my Aunt on Thanksgiving so she can put it out for Christmas


Beautiful, I love it, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> While walking my dog I have got friendly with a young woman and 2 children who have just got a first home after living in a woman's shelter home and we got to talking about christmas and her having to start from the beginning again these made could be a nice little gift


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good thinking Santa.

Yarn scraps can be fun for the kids too. My grands made letters and pictures with different colors of yarn. Much easier to pick up than Matchbox cars and Legos. And good learning along the way.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> A photo would have been nice.


There are many pics. Not trying to be fresh but always start at the beginning of a thread and follow through. You will be surprised at all the things you miss otherwise. This is a great site to be fully enjoyed.


----------

